# wages



## dadefamily (Jun 5, 2012)

Hi all please can you help me. The dade family will be moving to Sydney soon but don't know what sort of wages i could expect. I hope to stay in the building game i.e roofing but no idea of what money i could expect as a labour or general builders labour. Can anyone help please. Thanks in advance Eddie


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

It depends on your experience and qualifications, I would expect somewhere $31 to $55 per hour. Unless you'll be an apprentice than it is about $700 a week


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

Boboa said:


> It depends on your experience and qualifications, I would expect somewhere $31 to $55 per hour. Unless you'll be an apprentice than it is about $700 a week


Are people paid On a weekly basis or monthly basis?


----------



## Kimaussie (May 17, 2012)

In my experience it is usually a weekly or biweekly pay schedule for most jobs.


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

Kimaussie said:


> In my experience it is usually a weekly or biweekly pay schedule for most jobs.


Thanks. I thought it had changed


----------



## dadefamily (Jun 5, 2012)

Thanks for that.


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

rufa said:


> Are people paid On a weekly basis or monthly basis?


If in the corporate white collar world, it's usually monthly pay.


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

Ozgirl said:


> If in the corporate white collar world, it's usually monthly pay.


Thanks ozgirl


----------



## AUSConnect (May 14, 2012)

Yep, it does depend on employer, industry etc.

In my experience, some industries pay weekly (eg. some supermarkets, cafes and restaurants etc - part-time type work), but those industries also do pay each fortnight (ie. every two weeks). Certainly the government normally pays every fortnight, ie 'pay Thursday' will be every second Thursday. I have never heard of an employer paying only once a month so I would really be interested what type of jobs they are just for my own education if anyone knows (....not really relevant but paying by the month is common in Europe).



rufa said:


> Thanks ozgirl


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

AUSConnect said:


> Yep, it does depend on employer, industry etc.
> 
> In my experience, some industries pay weekly (eg. some supermarkets, cafes and restaurants etc - part-time type work), but those industries also do pay each fortnight (ie. every two weeks). Certainly the government normally pays every fortnight, ie 'pay Thursday' will be every second Thursday. I have never heard of an employer paying only once a month so I would really be interested what type of jobs they are just for my own education if anyone knows (....not really relevant but paying by the month is common in Europe).


I'm paid once a month. I'm in IT. I get paid 2 weeks arrears and 2 weeks in advance.


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

Ozgirl said:


> I'm paid once a month. I'm in IT. I get paid 2 weeks arrears and 2 weeks in advance.


 Hey ozgirl
What's 2 weeks arrears?


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

rufa said:


> Hey ozgirl
> What's 2 weeks arrears?


I guess I've got a lot to learn


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

rufa said:


> I guess I've got a lot to learn




So if I get paid on the 15th of every month, and I started on the 1st, then on my pay day, I've worked 2 weeks already (arrears) and work will pay me this plus 2 weeks in advance until the end of the month. So a full month's pay in the middle of each month. Hope that makes sense!


----------



## rufa (Apr 16, 2012)

Ozgirl said:


> So if I get paid on the 15th of every month, and I started on the 1st, then on my pay day, I've worked 2 weeks already (arrears) and work will pay me this plus 2 weeks in advance until the end of the month. So a full month's pay in the middle of each month. Hope that makes sense!


Yep it does

So your monthly pay can end up not being at the end of the month right? 
Are taxes very high?
In a job where you will receive lets say 55k ( job advertisement) this is gross right?

What's the minimum and average wage in oz?

Thx


----------



## Boboa (Mar 24, 2009)

Minimum wage is $17 per hour. Taxes a reasonable and differ per your income level. There is no "fit for all" answer here. Taxes can be from 0% to 46% depending on income. On 55K expect to pay about 26% tax (resident)


----------

